# Nashbar Single Speed Road Bike - discuss -



## tbyrne

Anyone seen/ridden it? It may be chrome-moly, but at least it's not aluminum. . . .


----------



## NorCalWheelman

I checked it out, seems cheap to me, nothing spectacular, I'm researching my first fixed gear purchase and won't even consider it as an option. Why do I feel this way about the Nashbar rig? Not sure, just don't like it. What do you think about it? Are you thinking of buying one?


----------



## jmio

bicycling mag did a review on it this month, not good was the consensus I believe. I have a bikes direct fixed gear bike and love it.


----------



## tbyrne

No, I wasn't planning on buying one - I have a nice SS/fixed Shogun and a beater Raleigh. I just was surprised that they offered a steel frame.


----------



## jmio

its not steel


----------



## FatTireFred

jmio said:


> its not steel




NB-SSRB is described as cro-mo w/ hi-ten fork... that would be steel. at 27 lbs I'd say the 'frigate grey' color is appropriate


----------



## JCavilia

*weight?*



FatTireFred said:


> at 27 lbs I'd say the 'frigate grey' color is appropriate


I'm guessing that's the shipping weight. I can't see how a cro-mo ss equipped that way could weigh 27 lbs, even if it has steel cranks and handlebar and relatively heavy wheels.

What's "frigate grey"? I always thought it was "battleship grey."


----------



## Dave Hickey

jmio said:


> its not steel


yes it is....per the website

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...estoreid=&pagename=Shop by Subcat: Road Bikes

Frame Urban Single Speed Design, _Cro Mo_, Water Bottle & fender Mounts


----------



## CleavesF

For the price, I'd buy it. 

Nashbar gets as much crap as BD for some reason I never understood. Nashbar was there selling Piranellos and De Rosas way back in the day in catalog form.


----------



## jmio

ah, I was looking at the nashbar fixie bike, both look like doo doo IMO


----------



## SlowMo

*What - you guys are killing me.*

I bought THE FIXIE at the start of January for $300 (plus shipping). Short of it: I love this bike. Sure, it's cheap, but it's functional. The gearing is 48 x 16. I'm doing longer rides (I say longer, 25 plus miles) on fairly hilly roads, so it's a great workout. Why buy an $800 SS/Fixie when you can use this, tear it up, buy another "new" bike that you can tear up just the same? 

Aluminum frame, steel (heavy I might add) front fork, heavy wheelset. What's not to like? I wasn't willing to give my left arm for a bike to ride with one gear. That's just downright nonsense in my opinion. The best part about it: it comes with no stickers. All black. "What did you do?" you ask. Simple, I started finding stickers wherever I could find them and made it a coat of many colors. It's my chameleon bike. I've got several SIDI, some prettly little 'S' specialized stickers, some guitar hero (thanks kids) stickers on it, I might even have some motocross stuff on their too. It's awesome. Trust me, you'd be jealous. BTW: If you'd like to sponsor me, send me some stickers and you too can be part of my ride. (No monetary donations welcome, simply stickers  )


----------



## cs1

jmio said:


> its not steel


They have 2 actually. The new catalog shows an AL and steel model. The steel is a hefty 27 lbs. Seeing as the hubs are flip/flop it doesn't matter whether they come fixed or SS. You can convert easily. Price is right at $399. Oops, now they're $379

Fixed: http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?category=600065&subcategory=60001001&brand=&sku=24451&storetype=&estoreid=&pagename=Shop%20by%20Subcat%3A%20Road%20Bikes

SS: http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?category=600065&subcategory=60001001&brand=&sku=25551&storetype=&estoreid=&pagename=Shop%20by%20Subcat%3A%20Road%20Bikes

29er: http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?category=600065&subcategory=60001247&brand=&sku=25550&storetype=&estoreid=&pagename=Shop%20by%20Subcat%3A%20Mountain%20Bikes


----------



## jmio

Pictures? I didn't spend eight hundred dollars on my fixed gear bike, spent 350 on a BD bike, I like it just fine.


----------



## yakky

The Performance Scattante Americano is a pretty fine deal, IMO a better deal than the Nashbar bike. I got my Americano for ~$250 after coupons and sale price. I have some pics here:

http://www.datasmuggler.com/?p=30


----------



## jmio

looks nice


----------



## JaeP

*All the Same*

All those steel fixed bikes (BD, Performance and Nashbar) all look the same. If you're a poseur go for the Performance one. If you want to ride a fixed gear, go with the least expensive.


----------



## yakky

JaeP said:


> All those steel fixed bikes (BD, Performance and Nashbar) all look the same. If you're a poseur go for the Performance one. If you want to ride a fixed gear, go with the least expensive.


The performance one is the cheapest.


----------



## cs1

yakky said:


> The Performance Scattante Americano is a pretty fine deal, IMO a better deal than the Nashbar bike. I got my Americano for ~$250 after coupons and sale price. I have some pics here:
> 
> http://www.datasmuggler.com/?p=30


That's a nice looking bike.


----------



## BLKMRKET

I would choose scwhinn cutter over between Nashbar Single Speed Road Bike and bikes direct fixed gear bike.. I wont be regrets...


----------



## yakky

cs1 said:


> That's a nice looking bike.


Thanks, it rides very nice. The only thing I'd like to really upgrade is the wheels, they are a bit porky. No issues with the bike though (other than the clicking freewheel issue which seems to plauge all single speeds with cheaper hubs).


----------



## supersano

The Nashbar bike is the same thing as the "Crosslake Sales" bike on eBay (check the forums here for some good reviews). I grabbed one out of curiosity to see what I could get for Wal-Mart prices. For $250 brand new with free shipping it was basically an impulse buy. Definitely works fine after total disassembly and grease-packing. Weight is just under 21 lbs with my ultra-cheap mods for the aluminum version, 58cm frame. Small 58cm tho - smaller than my old 56cm Klein. 

<img src="https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g196/sdesign02/CopyofDSC01727.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------

